# 64 Huffy Silver Jet



## jd56

I posted this a couple of weeks ago but, wanted to make sure there was an easy access to the view of the bike.
I purchased this 1964 Huffy Silver Jet locally and it is in amazing great shape.
My intentions were to get it for the dual switch panel for one of my Eldorados.
Mail the much needed rear rack assembly to a member that has been looking for one for ever. 
Then realized this bike was just too nice to part out. (I complain about this part out practice all the time.) But, after some soul searching I decided to make all three of us happy.
I am selling the bike to a new member here and then selling the much elusive rear rack to my friend.

I have attached some pics of the Original Bike here as well as a few other places here on the Cabe.

But I wanted to make sure that those that are into finding one of these that they knew that the rear fender has a rear rack pedestal that is imperative for the installation of the rack that comes with the bike from the start.
Buying a Silver Jet may be difficult as these are pretty rare but, be sure that when one does find one to be sure that it has the original rear fender.

So here is the bike in all its glory as I found it. Note the bike has not been cleaned but it is in amazing condition....what I would rate as a 8 or 9 out of 10.





































Here the rear fender top mounted rear rack pedestal I waz talking about.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Nice find!!


----------



## jd56

Thanks Adam, it's a shame I'm not keeping it

Hey Stephen...your mailbox is full.


----------



## drwood

*64 Huffy*

Are you going to sell the rear baskets? Thee "OL GF" wants a set,,thanks


----------



## jd56

No I am keeping them. Was planing on installing them on the wifes bike. She says it will hold her White Russian drink and she can still use her tanklight....got to love her thinking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Also interesting, I didn't know Maxell made batteries! Always think of blank tapes in the 80s with that name.


----------



## GTs58

Wow, you should have kept that for parts on your new Silver Jet.


----------



## jd56

GTs58 said:


> Wow, you should have kept that for parts on your new Silver Jet.




I know Gary, but, sometimes friends need them more than I do. 
Besides the mens model I just bought, is pretty close to complete. 
I too, will soon have my signature indicating I need a rear rack tail light assembly. Guess I'll be on the search for years as classicfan1 has been.
But it was a pleasure to find the great shape ladies model and then turning it over to two members. 
Tis the season for giving, right?

PS...I still need your paypal acct info to pay you.

And Dougfisk, thanks for offering to help as well. 
I love it when members ask for help here and there are a number of you that are willing to.


----------



## jd56

*The 64 mens replacement arrived yesterday*

A member (GTs58) , picked this up for me and had it packed and shipped to my house. Without the help of fellow members some bikes just can't be had.

The mens bike is is fair shape but, nothing like the ladies (beginning of this thread), I sold to a fellow member.
Here is what it looked like last night when I unpacked it. Reassembled pics to follow.

Oh and it was disappointing to see that the rear fender stay was rusted off. Anyone got a replacement fender with the rear rack bracket?


----------



## motorama55

JD,

  Nice Silverjet.  That seat looks like its in real nice shape.
  I was wondering if you were planning to send the rack, tank and chain guard out to get them restored?  If so, wondered if you had anybody in mind that can match that original metallic red color and redo the stripes and lettering.


----------



## partsguy

I'm parting out a '66 Fury and I have an extra fender. The chrome ain't perfect, but its functional. I'll Pm you in the morning (if I lose a fender I'm really screwed lol!)

BTW, did you get the switch plate?

Oh, and another thing. The tail light buckets on these are the same ones used in the Sears Spaceliners and other Murray "Flite" bikes as well. Only the Murray ones are white and not black!


----------



## GTs58

Glad to see the Silver Jet made it home safely. Were the three bands still on the box?


----------



## jd56

motorama55 said:


> JD,
> 
> Nice Silverjet.  That seat looks like its in real nice shape.
> I was wondering if you were planning to send the rack, tank and chain guard out to get them restored?  If so, wondered if you had anybody in mind that can match that original metallic red color and redo the stripes and lettering.




Thanks Motorama55. 
And you're correct, the seat looks to be almost flawless.
No I don't have anyone I use but, there are members here that do amazing repaint work. At this time I don't plan on redoing the paint....just too many projects in the works at the moment.

Stephen, yes I'm interested in the fender stay but, if the price is doable on the fender, I'm interested. Other than the broken stay my fender has good chrome.
No... the switch panel has not arrived...do you have a tracking number?
Interesting on the rear tailight battery trays being the same on the Murrays and these Huffys othere than the color. I to would still need the ever elussive tailight lens...good luck with that search, right?

And Gary, the bands were still intact. Only the side box panel was torn as someone tried to ust the cutout handle hole for lifting.
Thanks again Gary.


----------

